# split squats, goblet squats, step ups, etc.



## Skib (Dec 21, 2008)

at what rep range do most people generally perform these exercises? so far i've found them to be more useful at the end of a heavy squatting or deadlifting session as higher rep work... does anyone go really heavy low rep with these?


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 21, 2008)

Personally i do Split Squats and Goblets with a simlar rep range to my other exercises in that particular session.

I find when i do too many step ups in a set my lower back starts to get aggravated, but if that happens play about with the height of what you're stepping onto to see if it helps.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 21, 2008)

I do heavy single leg movements - pistols, split squats, 1-leg RDLs a lot.  Usually in the 3-5 rep range.

patrick


----------



## Skib (Dec 21, 2008)

what are pistols?


----------



## biggfly (Dec 21, 2008)

I do heavy back squats, heavy front squats, and moderate weight stepups(6-8 rep range) after the first 2 exercises.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 21, 2008)

Skib said:


> what are pistols?








YouTube Video


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 21, 2008)

Skib said:


> what are pistols?



hard.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 21, 2008)

YouTube Video


----------



## Skib (Dec 21, 2008)

i just started doing bulgarian split squats and my untrained legs find those murderous... goblet squats just feel really good... i love going as deep as i can... feels great...

i'm at work so i can't check out the youtube video right now but i will later for sure...


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 21, 2008)

Pistols are rough. I can only manage about 10 at BW and i am totally fucking beat up for the day as far as legs go, haha.

Great bodyweight movement. Havent got the courage or technique to do them weighted yet though so respect to the girl in the vid


----------



## Skib (Dec 22, 2008)

LOL i just tried a pistol and can't even come close to doing one! so hard! but then again i did just have a heavy leg day yesterday and my legs are still a little fatigued... i will attempt it again tomorrow perhaps haha


----------

